# HTML-Frage



## SirBen (8 Mai 2003)

Hat vielleicht absolut nix hier mit dem Forum zu tun, trotzdem hoffe ich auf eine Antwort. 
Bit welchem HTML-Befehl bekomme ich die Unterstriche unter den Hyperlinks weg?
Viele Grüsse von der Mosel
Sir Ben


----------



## virenscanner (8 Mai 2003)

AFAIK ist das eine Browsereinstellung und dies kann nicht per HTML-Code bewirkt werden...


----------



## SirBen (8 Mai 2003)

Das kann ich so nicht richtig glauben. Man sieht doch manchmal in Texten Links, welche nicht unterstrichen sind. Mir würde es schon reichen wenn der permanente Unterstrich wegfällt. Wie z.B. bei euren Auswahlpunkten oben (FAQ, Nutzungsregeln, Suche usw.)


----------



## technofreak (8 Mai 2003)

indem du den Link in den  BBCode ......  

ohne BBCode  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/faq.php
mit BBcode  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/faq.php

oder eine Erweiterung:
Fragen und Antworten

einschließt, dort stehen auch weitere Erläuterungen 


```
Was ist BBCode?
BBCode ist eine spezielle Abart von HTML. Ob Du BBCode benutzen kannst, wird vom Administrator vorgegeben. Du kannst es auch in einzelnen Beiträgen deaktivieren. BBCode selber ist HTML sehr ähnlich, die Tags sind von den Klammern [ und ] umschlossen und dies bietet Dir große Kontrolle darüber, was und wie etwas angezeigt wird. Für weitere Informationen über den BBCode solltest Du Dir die Anleitung anschauen, die Du von der Beiträge Schreiben-Seite aus erreichen kannst..
```


----------



## technofreak (8 Mai 2003)

so sieht der obere Teil des vorhergehenden Postings aus, wenn der BBCode deaktiviert ist: 

indem du den Link in den  BBCode ......  

ohne BBCode  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/faq.php
mit BBcode  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/faq.php

oder eine Erweiterung:
Fragen und Antworten

einschließt, dort stehen auch weitere Erläuterungen


----------



## virenscanner (8 Mai 2003)

@SirBen

uups, da hatte ich Dich falsch verstanden...

Mittels Style-Deklaration z.B. kann man Links ohne Unterstrich erzeugen.

z.B. 

```
<style TYPE="text/css">body {background: #FFFFFF;} 
A {color:#880088;text-decoration:none;} 
A:Visited {color:#0000FF;text-decoration:none;} A:Activ {color:#3388FF;text-decoration:none;}
A:Hover {color:#FF0000;text-decoration:none;}</STYLE>
```


----------



## Heiko (9 Mai 2003)

Am besten aber in eine eigene CSS-Datei auslagern. Das lässt sich dann am einfachsten verwalten.
Guckst Du www.computerbetrug.de
Da gibts auch keine Striche.


----------



## SprMa (9 Mai 2003)

Und wenn du's mal selber ausprobieren willst, wie es genau funktioniert, dann schau mal hier: SelfHTML und hier: HTML-World. Außerdem kannst du von vielen Webseiten, die CSS (Cascading StyleSheets) verwenden, das entsprechende CSS-Dokument direkt ansprechen. Schau mal in den Quellcode einer beliebigen Seite dieses Forum (da siehst du eine eingebettete CSS-Definition) oder hier: Computerbetrug.de-CSS als Beispiel einer in eine Datei ausgelagerte CSS-Definition.


Matthias


----------



## SirBen (11 Mai 2003)

Super,
danke für eure Antworten. An Lob an das Forum. Hier tummeln sich offenbar ne Menge Leute die sich auskennen. 
Sir Ben


----------

